# 1:20 Quality



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

Why is it I need to go through 20 guys on the bench to find one good one ?? What happened to quality electricians ?


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

The quality got hired by your competition long ago.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Cletis said:


> Why is it I need to go through 20 guys on the bench to find one good one ?? What happened to quality electricians ?


They go work for real ECs with decent pay.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Cletis said:


> Why is it I need to go through 20 guys on the bench to find one good one ?? What happened to quality electricians ?


Why is it I need to go through 20 guys on the bench to find one good one ?? What happened to quality electricians ?


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Even though you find the one good worker in 20, that one good worker may be searching through 20 employers to find one good one.

It's the struggle of both sides.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

Cletis said:


> Why is it I need to go through 20 guys on the bench to find one good one ?? What happened to quality electricians ?


Why are you posting in the union section?
Heck, why are you posting at all?


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

eejack said:


> Why are you posting in the union section?
> Heck, why are you posting at all?


because i've hired and fired alot of union guys so i'm entitled to


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

eejack said:


> Why are you posting in the union section?
> Heck, why are you posting at all?


Cletis is a union JW who does sidework on the weekend.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

You're one of the worst and most blatant union bashers here. If you don't stop I will have you banned indefinitely.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Cletis said:


> Why is it I need to go through 20 guys on the bench to find one good one ?? What happened to quality electricians ?



academically, or work ethic ?

~CS~


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

chicken steve said:


> academically, or work ethic ?
> 
> ~CS~


work ethic


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

Cletis said:


> Why is it I need to go through 20 guys on the bench to find one good one ?? What happened to quality electricians ?


because you are looking in the union hall


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

ampman said:


> because you are looking in the union hall


where else is there to look? I have a buddy, when i'm down and need some temp help he goes down looking at the hall for me


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Cletis said:


> Why is it I need to go through 20 guys on the bench to find one good one ?? What happened to quality electricians ?


Stop looking at the Home Depot.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

BBQ said:


> Stop looking at the Home Depot.


I hate to say it, but, guys from the HD parking lot have a way better work ethic than the hall


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

For Apprentices it might be 1 in 3 or 4 and that is mostly attitude adjustment, that will come with time or they will be booted into another field of work. For electricians I would think the number is more 20:1. (1 problem child in 20 good electricians)

Not all workers are great at all types of work, so some in the 20 will be good at certain aspects of the trade and great at other types of work. Not all men have the same height, strength and abilities. It is called variety and a good supervisor will see that and try to use it to his advantage.

From the hall (and most construction electricians) have a good range of skill sets and will perform as needed.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Cletis said:


> Why is it I need to go through 20 guys on the bench to find one good one ?? What happened to quality electricians ?


Which local are you hiring men hat have been out of work a long time and decided to leave the IBEW?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Cletis said:


> I hate to say it, but, guys from the HD parking lot have a way better work ethic than the hall


----------



## rewire (Jul 2, 2013)

Cletis said:


> where else is there to look? I have a buddy, when i'm down and need some temp help he goes down looking at the hall for me


 Cletus they don't actually have a bench ,nor do they have guys sitting on it waiting for a call.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Cletis said:


> I hate to say it, but, guys from the HD parking lot have a way better work ethic than the hall


I THINK, they might work longer and harder for less for reasons that they hope to be picked up the next day, but there is a skill set you get when you hire professionals you will seldom to never get when you hire a day laborer. 

In addition there are laws one needs to abide by that may be bypassed when one utilizes day laborers.


----------



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

Cletis said:


> I hate to say it, but, guys from the HD parking lot have a way better work ethic than the hall


From reading your posts, they may also have a better skill set than you as well.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

ponyboy said:


> ....If you don't stop I will have you banned indefinitely.


 Oh, man, I love it when you talk dirty.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

Cletis said:


> because i've hired and fired alot of union guys so i'm entitled to


No one believes a word you say, nor do you have any credibility. You are a joke and are treated as such, yet you keep coming back here for abuse.

You haven't hired or fired anyone - you are some schmuck counterman at some supply house dreaming of being an electrician someday.

So, since we have established you are not an electrician ( based on your moronic posts about the trade ) why do you continue to post here.

Do you get your jollies off on the insults?

Do you touch yourself when reading these responses?

You do...don't you? Sicko.


----------



## rewire (Jul 2, 2013)

eejack said:


> No one believes a word you say, nor do you have any credibility. You are a joke and are treated as such, yet you keep coming back here for abuse.
> 
> You haven't hired or fired anyone - you are some schmuck counterman at some supply house dreaming of being an electrician someday.
> 
> ...


 he got you to respond so who is the bigger fool?:whistling2:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

rewire said:


> he got you to respond so who is the bigger fool?:whistling2:


It is more out of disbelief and wonderment on how Clete goes on with his endless post that often go now where, but to the ends of trolldom.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)




----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

brian john said:


> It is more out of disbelief and wonderment on how Clete goes on with his endless post that often go now where, but to the ends of trolldom.


its actually dennis' alter ego trolling us all! and its working! but we do have fun with it, dont we? sometimes:whistling2:


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

brian john said:


> It is more out of disbelief and wonderment on how Clete goes on with his endless post that often go now where, but to the ends of trolldom.


I have to ask the question, even if no one else will - Why does Dennis seem to bend over(sic) backwards to accomodate Cletoris, even seeming to invite his continued presence ? Dennis, care to respond?


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

ibuzzard said:


> I have to ask the question, even if no one else will - Why does Dennis seem to bend over(sic) backwards to accomodate Cletoris, even seeming to invite his continued presence ? Dennis, care to respond?


The silence is deafening.....

Really, Dennis, you're a bit slippery with regards to why you so quickly axe certain threads you deem offensive, while exhibiting great patience and understanding toward a member that many feel is no more than an irksome wart.

Please, in all sincerity, help us to understand your seemingly contradictory stance(s).


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

I think its cause cletis is really shunk.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Is clitus even a contractor?


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

sbrn33 said:


> Is clitus even a contractor?


:yes:


----------

